

What cheap PaaS do you use to host nodejs/Meteor applications? - cfcf

-dotCloud
-nodejitsu
are the cheapest services I found
======
barylen
What is the context? Is this for production? Is there a ton of bandwidth to be
used?

~~~
cfcf
It's just a side project (a realtime chat application built with Meteor) I'm
not sure how much traffic I will get, but certainly not enough to stress out
one worker. It's just for fun

~~~
simantel
If it's just a side project, why not host it on Meteor? All you have to do is
set up a CNAME record to point at origin.meteor.com:
[http://docs.meteor.com/#deploying](http://docs.meteor.com/#deploying)

~~~
cfcf
Good point, didn't even know about this option. Nevermind though, since I got
my opensource drone on nodejitsu! Thanks

